# Pretty noob question.

## ZeuZ_NG

Well, trying to remove the Serial drivers, I've also came to a conclusion.

My harddrve is ussing SCSI drivers (it's behing recognized as sdX) so do I need to keep the ATA drivers at all?

I remember there was a movement from SATA-PATA or something like that, am I correct?

Also, my CDROM is using hdC as it's device name, this taints me to remove the ATA CDROM support, but I don't know wheter this could be secure or not.

I was also thinking on passing march=native to the make command so that the kernel would be compiled with all the set of instructions that my hardware can support, someone once told me that I wouldn't notice the difference, either way, does that difference exist at all? Since I'm willing to optimize even if I don't notice it (Constance in small things make big things better)

Sorry if I'm getting annoying but I'm as enthusiastic as hell  :Smile: 

EDIT: I had a post with the tag SOLVED in it, so didn't want to bump it up, where can I find the serial drivers? as in Device Drivers I can't seem to find them..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZeuZ_NG,

You can turn off the old PATA drivers entirely, provided you set up your CDROM to be a SCSI device.

Exactly how you do that is chip set dependant.

Please post your lspci output for detailed help.  If you only need a nudge in the right direction, [https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091]this post[/url] may do that.

In make menuconfig, press / for seach ...

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Thanks, I'm now building my new kernel for testing purpouses and will report back later.

EDIT:

After removing them, the system will get stuck on Uncompressing Linux Kernel, and will not move from there.

So I've put them back in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZeuZ_NG,

Thats not connected ... post your lspci, so I can see what you need

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ZeuZ_NG,
> 
> Thats not connected ... post your lspci, so I can see what you need

 

As soon as I have a bootable system again, will do  :Smile: 

Thing is, I think it's actually something with GCC-4.3.1 since I've recompiled it with the options I had before, and it stucks in the same place...

Gonna try to build it with gcc-4.1 now

EDIT:

Ok, so it wasnt that either.

I exported CC before making the kernel, and, I think it went misserably bad also because it stays in the same place..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZeuZ_NG,

You are learning the hard way that its a really bad idea to overwrite your only working kernel.

The end of this post tells how to install several kernels att the same time, so if you make a broken one and we all do that, you can go back to a working one easily.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ZeuZ_NG,
> 
> You are learning the hard way that its a really bad idea to overwrite your only working kernel.
> 
> The end of this post tells how to install several kernels att the same time, so if you make a broken one and we all do that, you can go back to a working one easily.

 

Actually, it's not the only one, still the problem with 25-r7 and 26.3 in my system is that they tended to panic for no apparent reason (related to ACPI as I could gather)

So, I don't trust them... 

Just deleted the boot image, and the modules, gonna try recompile it now, and see what happens.

Perhaps a make clean before, right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZeuZ_NG,

make clean is always a good idea if you have done major config changes

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Ok, so whatever I do, keeps causing the kernel to not boot and lock at Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

It does not drop a panic, however CTRL+ALT+SUPR does not reboot and the only thing I've got left is to press the powerdown button.

Any further ideas?

EDIT:

Got it! I had to re-symlink gcc-4.1.2 to /usr/bin/gcc

After that, the build was successfull.

Why wouldn't export CC work?

Now I have to change it back and take notes that gcc-4.3.1 does not work at all.

And I also did follow that guide, removed those, and kernel boot time decreased significantly, thanks!

Still, seems like now the cdrom drive does not work, as soon as I restore the nVidia drivers, I'll post lspci output.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZeuZ_NG,

The kernel may be made for the wrong CPU.

It cannot panic untill the decompression is complete and its initialised.

Making the kernel for the wrong CPU may cause illegal instruction exceptions, which cannot be handled, so the system goes into the halt state.  Its the CPU type in make menuconfig, not your CFLAGS that counts for the kernel.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ZeuZ_NG,
> 
> The kernel may be made for the wrong CPU.
> 
> It cannot panic untill the decompression is complete and its initialised.
> ...

 

NeddySeagoon, I know that, and it wasnt that either, but still GCC (not the flags, just GCC-4.3.1 that wouldn't render me a bootable kernel)

I edited my previous post to say that I solved it.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Here's the output of my lspci:

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

05:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

05:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

05:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 01)

05:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

05:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

There's though, a little thing there that has changed, perhaps because of the last firmware upgrade or the last bios upgrade, now my wireless card shows up as BCM94311MCG though it's the ancient 4318, never mind because it works fine, but I just wanted to comment that out.

----------

